# Saber (Fate/Stay Night) vs. Ichigo (Bleach)



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 16, 2007)

*Match One*

Saber vs Ichigo

Saber's master is Rin. She fights with Caliburn. Ichigo can only use Shikai.

Attacking the Master is not allowed.


*Match Two*

Saber vs Ichigo

Saber's master is Rin. She fights with Excalibur and is in possession of Avalon (can't use it's special ability though). Ichigo uses Bankai. Rin can use her Reiju to boost Saber, can't interfere otherwise.

Attacking the Master is not allowed.


*Match Three*

Dark Saber vs Ichigo

Saber's master is Sakura. She fights with Dark Excalibur and is in possession of Avalon (without the special ability though). Vaizard Ichigo, no time limit. Sakura can use her Reiju to boost Dark Saber if necessary.

Attacking the Master is not allowed.



*Spoiler*: _The participants_ 






*VS*




This is the game version of Saber, so this shouldn't be moved into the Anime/Manga BD.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 16, 2007)

1. Saber-She eats Ichigo if he is only in Shi Kai.
2. Ichigo-Ban Kai should just edge out slightly Saber.
3. Ichigo-Ichigo in Vaizard form should be able to beat Dark Saber by a hair.

This is a good match, Ichigo should barely win.


----------



## lambda (Nov 16, 2007)

Shikai Ichigo is a formality. I don't think Ichigo can keep up with Boosted Saber. I don't know much about Dark saber, but I think she can spam Excalibur if she wants to.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 16, 2007)

KonohaFreebird said:


> I like Saber but without Avalon, she is a lot weaker.



She does have Avalon and the regenerative powers and mana that it brings along but she can't use the 'Fortress' ability that shields her from all attacks.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, I will edit.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 16, 2007)

KonohaFreebird said:


> This is a good match, Ichigo should barely win.



I think you are underestimating Saber's power a little...


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> I think you are underestimating Saber's power a little...



Kinda meaningless.  Looks like a searchlight.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 16, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Kinda meaningless.  Looks like a searchlight.






Saber evaporated an entire river with Excalibur.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

lol i wonder what would win, excalibur blast or kazenokizu..they're both about the same strength..


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 16, 2007)

KonohaFreebird said:


> 1. Saber-She eats Ichigo if he is only in Shi Kai.
> 2. Ichigo-Ban Kai should just edge out slightly Saber.
> 3. Ichigo-Ichigo in Vaizard form should be able to beat Dark Saber by a hair.
> 
> This is a good match, Ichigo should barely win.



Agree with this post.

Sabre is normal mode with the weaker weapon should be able to beat him, Bankai was to much of an upgrade for her to take tho.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Saber evaporated an entire river with Excalibur.



How big was the river?  The ship?


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 16, 2007)

Well in fate/Stay Night she used it on top of a buildings roof because she was afraid of it destroying the building and nearby landscape on the ground.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

Rice Ball said:


> Well in fate/Stay Night she used it on top of a buildings roof because she was afraid of it destroying the building and nearby landscape on the ground.



Bloody peasants.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 16, 2007)

Wesley said:


> How big was the river?  The ship?



The bridge across the river is at least 100 meters long and the river itself is several kilometers long (it's the border between two cities.)

The ship was never really described much beyond being large; the main target of Excalibur that time was a monster that not even an army of Servants couldn't defeat.



As for the fight:
1: Saber can beat Shikai Ichigo I think.  Saber isn't at too much of a disadvantage from using a weaker weapon.

2: Against Bankai Ichigo, Saber will only be able to put up a defensive battle and will eventually go down.  Ichigo can't take an Excalibur blast I think, but he's fast enough that Saber can't use it against him.

3: Vaizard Ichigo is too fast for Black Saber who's speed is lowered from the curse, Black Saber is built like a last boss with lot's of HP but lowered speed.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 16, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> 2: Against Bankai Ichigo, Saber will only be able to put up a defensive battle and will eventually go down.  Ichigo can't take an Excalibur blast I think, but he's fast enough that Saber can't use it against him.
> 
> 3: Vaizard Ichigo is too fast for Black Saber who's speed is lowered from the curse, Black Saber is built like a last boss with lot's of HP but lowered speed.



Don't forget that the Masters can use their Reiju to boost Saber. Didn't Shirou do that in Fate/hollow ataraxia?


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 16, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> *Match One*
> 
> Saber vs Ichigo
> 
> ...



Round 1: Shikai Ichigo wins using his Zangetsu attack.
Round 2: I think this matchup would be a tie and both parties would walk away from each other with respect towards each other.
Round 3: Ryu jumps in and launches a Hadouken and owns them both. Who seen it comming?


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 16, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Don't forget that the Masters can use their Reiju to boost Saber. Didn't Shirou do that in Fate/hollow ataraxia?



Yeah, I forgot about that... 

So Saber can essentially become like 10x more powerful for a single action three times.


Saber+Rin may find an opening and defeat Bankai Ichigo, maybe a slight edge in Saber's favor depending on Rin.  A very close match...

But Saber+Sakura probably can't defeat Vaizard Ichigo since she's not as smart as Rin and the stat disparity is too large.





MajorThor said:


> Round 1: Shikai Ichigo wins using his Zangetsu attack.



But Saber's Caliburn has a special attack that can penetrate God Hand and kill Berserker seven times to counter that.  

It might very well end up like Kenpachi vs. Shikai Ichigo with them more or less killing each other now that I think of it...


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

Ichigo's not exactly the brightest bulb in the box.  

In a shooting match, Saber would win, and unless he's running around wasting energy, that's all Ichigo does, a shooting match.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 16, 2007)

Clouds-Are-Nice said:


> Saber+Rin may find an opening and defeat Bankai Ichigo, maybe a slight edge in Saber's favor depending on Rin.  A very close match...
> 
> But Saber+Sakura probably can't defeat Vaizard Ichigo since she's not as smart as Rin and the stat disparity is too large.



Are there even speed calcs for Ichigo? Saber reached mach 13.2 with the Reiju boost. 

And even though Dark Saber is slower, she makes it up with her large amount of mana and more endurance. Coupled with Avalon's regenerative powers that should be a match for Vaizard Ichigo.

And considering how much power Excalibur usually has, consider what it could do with a Reiju boost... 



> But Saber's Caliburn has a special attack that can penetrate God Hand and kill Berserker seven times to counter that.
> 
> It might very well end up like Kenpachi vs. Shikai Ichigo with them more or less killing each other now that I think of it...



Saber isn't that stupid... and even if she was wounded, she healed from Berserker's attack completely after an hour and that was when Shiro was her Master.


----------



## Clouds-Are-Nice (Nov 16, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Are there even speed calcs for Ichigo? Saber reached mach 13.2 with the Reiju boost.



Not really sure about Ichigo's Bankai speed, speeds in shonnen manga are notoriously difficult to peg. ><




Alucard2997 said:


> And considering how much power Excalibur usually has, consider what it could do with a Reiju boost...



I don't think she can boost the power of Excalibur more than she has prana, but a Reiju boost would definitely allow her to do something like use Excalibur at full power almost instantaneously skipping charge time completely.




Alucard2997 said:


> Saber isn't that stupid... and even if she was wounded, she healed from Berserker's attack completely after an hour and that was when Shiro was her Master.



Yeah, an injury like the one Kenpachi received likely wouldn't trouble Saber for more than half-an-hour at most with Avalon and Rin.  

If Ichigo manages to hit her in the heart she'd die though, but Saber has a large advantage in a clash like that due to her combat precog.


----------



## Ulfgar (Nov 16, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Are there even speed calcs for Ichigo? Saber reached mach 13.2 with the Reiju boost.
> 
> And even though Dark Saber is slower, she makes it up with her large amount of mana and more endurance. Coupled with Avalon's regenerative powers that should be a match for Vaizard Ichigo.
> 
> ...



She is probably same speed as mach 13 is 4.4 Kps and all that is known about Bankai Ichigo is he goes signifcantly faster than 3 Kps.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 16, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> and all that is known about Bankai Ichigo is he goes signifcantly faster than 3 Kps.



How do you figure that?


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> She is probably same speed as mach 13 is 4.4 Kps and all that is known about Bankai Ichigo is he goes signifcantly faster than 3 Kps.



We don't know how fast Bankai Ichigo is.  We know a shunpo carried him a few hundred yards presumably near instanteously, however, that's not the same as real movement.

Fact is running around leaving after images behind is no valid basis for quantifying the speed of an object.


----------



## Ulfgar (Nov 16, 2007)

Wesley said:


> We don't know how fast Bankai Ichigo is.  We know a shunpo carried him a few hundred yards presumably near instanteously, however, that's not the same as real movement.
> 
> Fact is running around leaving after images behind is no valid basis for quantifying the speed of an object.



There was a calc thread ... lemme find Here you go

Just rechecked it Ichigos speed is in fact  6.3 Kps+ He is much faster than she is.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> There was a calc thread ... lemme find Here you go
> 
> Just rechecked it Ichigos speed is in fact  6.3 Kps+ He is much faster than she is.



Ugh.  That's total bullcrap.  Figuring the speed of an object based on "reaction time" and using what are essentionally snapshots of characters' faces to figure out the time in which an action occured.  These aren't facts, this is a rather tremendous effort to quantify something that really can't be quantified.

Completely unusuable.


----------



## Ulfgar (Nov 16, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Ugh.  That's total bullcrap.  Figuring the speed of an object based on "reaction time" and using what are essentionally snapshots of characters' faces to figure out the time in which an action occured.  These aren't facts, this is a rather tremendous effort to quantify something that really can't be quantified.
> 
> Completely unusuable.



Whatever. So are we just gonna say they are arounf the same speed or what? Are we factoring in speed?


----------



## mfair4d (Nov 16, 2007)

If we are using standard physics forms it is meters kilograms and seconds. Why on earth are you saying Kps (i am in AP physics right now)

Both of them are non corporeal so we don't have worry about the shinigami near immortality (which everyone seems to forget about)

This reminds me of a Captain/Liutenet vs Servants thread i created a while ago.  
Remember saber+shiro > gil
Rin is a better master than shiro (plus we have assumed that the scabbarded that was hers was returned, so she doesn't need shiro's copy)

In terms of firepower, i don't see Byakuya standing a remote chance against gil.  Gate of babaylon > than his bankai

Byakuya actually was more powerful than ichigo as he still could have used kido to attack ichigo and Rukia in the end (ignoring hollow, likewise ignoring dark saber) (though in first few seconds ichigo could have killed byakuya, and likewise byakuya could have attacked with more than 2 swords at once)
Gil was weaker than saber when she had shiro as a master, who in terms of being a master apart from his weapon duplication sucked (though he could defeat a lot of people himself instead)

I don't see this "Busting makes me feel good"

Losing to this 
"Busting makes me feel good"

From what i can see i don't see ichigo 1 and 2 beating saber 1 and 2


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

It's game Saber, not anime Saber.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't underestimate Saber. There is a reason I said barely.


----------

